# Western Digital MyBook Premium 2TB



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

This thing says it can do RAID STRIPING & RAID MIRRORING? but can it just be set up as 2 individual 1Tb. storage devices?


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Looking at the blurb I would say yes.

Mirroring basically means it writes the data to both discs so that if one failed you could just replace it with another identical drive without data loss.

I would suggest it will act as one big 2Tb drive without using this although with formatting loss etc. will prolly be closer to 1.8Tb.

They would not advertise it as 2Tb if you could not run it as Raid 0 (no data protection).

Hope this helps mate :thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

cheers m8,I want it to run as 2 seperate drives for storage purposes only as I currently have 4 other internal sata drives (not on raid)for temporary storage.


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not so sure that it will run as 2 separate drives Surge.

Would imagine it to be 1 big drive.

Might be better off buying 2 separate drives as you are paying quite a premium for having 1 big drive looking at some prices.

Just my tuppence though mate :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

smoki1969 said:


> Not so sure that it will run as 2 separate drives Surge.
> 
> Would imagine it to be 1 big drive.
> 
> ...


It must be two 1TB drives if it can do RAID surely - not much point in mirroring across two partitions on the same drive; defeats the object of RAID.

Not so sure what use striping is with only two drives though, don't you need a third for the checksum/CRC to enable it to rebuild either of the disks if one fails?


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

I think the thing has an inbuilt RAID Controller, so 2 drives are seen as one externally to the device. I have had 3 external Western Digital drives fail in the last 5 years. I personally would not trust data to this.

Western Digital uses changing VLSI arrays on their drive boards, so if you do have a drive fail it is difficult to resurrect from the naked platter.


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

parish said:


> It must be two 1TB drives if it can do RAID surely - not much point in mirroring across two partitions on the same drive; defeats the object of RAID.
> 
> Not so sure what use striping is with only two drives though, don't you need a third for the checksum/CRC to enable it to rebuild either of the disks if one fails?


Its definitely 2 1Tb drives Parish but I do not believe it will see them externally as so.
Having not had one I cannot 100% say so though but usually the intention with these is that you use the raid or you will be better off going for something else.
If I wanted 2Tb I would personally look for 4 x 500Gb drives or 3 x 750Gb drives as there is less chance of losing everything. :wave:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

got it now & def 2 seperate drives which if used in raid 0 show as 1 drive @1.8?TB. formatted.
can't see how it can be done as 2 seperate drives as there is no facility in the software to do it.


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds good mate :thumb:

It is like I thought that it would show as just 1 drive......

1.8Tb is a lorra lorra p*rn :lol:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

don't need to store it m8  it's available 24/7 on my satellite system,soon got bored with it


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice one.... 

Soon turn into Mr. Magoo :doublesho

Pass the white stick :thumb:


----------

